# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Der Wunsch des Auswanderns, warum wird sowas immer stärker?

## Enrico

Warum wächst der Wunsch des auswanderns? Bei mir zu Zeit immer mehr, kann aber nur von Deutschland reden. Beginne mal mit dem Vergleichen:

Aktueller Anlass: Gestern und heute in Polen

1. Einkaufen

Deutschland: Fahrt zum Supermarkt. Mist, kein Euro für den Wagen. Reinlatschen, Euro holen. Dann einkaufen gehen, naja, wenigstens alles gefunden. Dann kommt man zu den Kassen, 40ig gibts, 5 sind besetzt. Anstehen, doll. Dann Tüten kaufen um alles weg zu griegen (mist, wieder Klappbox vergessen). Während des einkaufens: unfreundliche Gesichter, Menschen, der Duft nach schlechter laune.

Polen: erstmal ohne Korb rein, dann wirds doch mehr, kein Problem, die Wagen stehen überall. Überall freundliche, nett Menschen, der duft nach guter Laune. Angebote in Hülle und Fülle. Dann, zb. Tesco in Breslau, 138 Kassen, alle besetzt, nur einer vor mir. Die Frau an der Kasse, gute Laune und ne Vorrichtung wie in Thailand wo die gescannte Ware leich im Beutel landet. Natürlich getrennt nach Chemie und Lebensmitteln. Ich nehm nur die Beutel weg. Bezahlen, raus ans Auto, steht schon einer der mir gerne den Wagen nach dem einladen weg nehmen möchte.

Setzte die Vergleiche noch weiter fort

----------


## schiene

@Enrico
Was meinst du warum in Deutschland so viele Polen sind?Bestimmt nicht weil Polen ein Paradies ist.
Die Mieten in Warschau liegen schon fast bei denen in Frankfurt/Main.Polen haben zum teil 3-4 verschiedene Jobs mit denen sie sich über Wasser halten.
Warum mußt du dich in Polen an den Kassen nicht anstellen?Weil sich 08/15 Polen da kaum einen Einkauf leisten können und das Personal fast nichts kostet.Haste mal geschaut wer da einkaufen geht?
Nee,nee Enrico,egal wo du hinmachst,ohne Geld kannst niergends gut leben.

----------


## Enrico

So meinte ich das ja auch nicht. Klar gibts auch Leute denen es in Polen nicht gut geht, es ging mir aber mehr um den Punkt Service, so wie in Thailand, der ja bei uns voll untergegangen ist.

----------

Also ich merke das immer gleich, wenn ich über die Granze nach Deutschland fahre: Die Kühe werden schöner als die Mädels.  :hallo:

----------


## big_cloud

Aus dem Keller hoert man das monotone Surren der Bartaufwickelmaschine

War mal in den Siebzigern als Ostfriesenwitz aktuell

der
Loddar

----------


## big_cloud

geh mal in Thailand nen U-Boot anschieben

der
Loddar aus Lembeck

----------


## Enrico

@Phommel :super: , das ist sogar Sawees Meinung. In Polen (aus aktuellen Anlass) ist sogar die hässlichste noch nen bisschen hübsch.

Wills nochmal betonen, warum das dort besser läuft soll hier nicht Thema sein.

Nächstes Beispiel: dauernt diese Leute mit den Werbezetteln. In Deutschland nehm ich die nie an, aber seit dem ich die Begründung von meinem polnischen Freund kenne warum man die annehmen sollte, mach ich das auch. Nimm den Zettel, sonst verliert der Mensch auch noch den eh schon bescheidenen Job, dann schmeiß ihn eg, das schafft weitere Arbeitzplätze. Wo se recht ham hamse recht...

----------

> Also ich merke das immer gleich, wenn ich über die Granze nach Deutschland fahre: Die Kühe werden schöner als die Mädels.  :hallo:


Natürlich, das liegt aber an der minderen Qualität der schweizer Augen   ::  

Und einkaufen ? Wir fahren mit dem Radel, Supermarkt, 4 Kassen, in der Regel zwei besetzt.

Packen unsere Satteltaschen voll, fahren nachhause und sortieren zufrieden alles ein.

Ob es nun an den Kassen polnischer Supermärkte besser ist, weiß ich nicht, werden deswegen nicht extra mit dem Radel nach Polen zum Einkaufen fahren, gelle..

@Enrico: Auswandern ? Nun, das habe ich mir abgeschminkt, hatte natürlich mal so anfangs davon gesponnen.

Nach Thailand sowieso nicht, weil, will ja nicht irgendwann einem gewissen Phommel über den Weg laufen  :verliebt:

----------


## Hua Hin

> Phommel postete
> Also ich merke das immer gleich, wenn ich über die Granze nach Deutschland fahre: Die Kühe werden schöner als die Mädels.


Ja ich weiss, kleiner Scherz. War gestern auf dem Weindorf in Würzburg.
So viele hübsche Frauen auf einem Fleck habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.
Nur soviel zu dem Thema Kühe.

Gruss Alex

----------

Ich befürchte, dass die Abrissbirne sich nicht nur um Kalis alte Wohnung gekümmert hat. Irgendwie muss das Teil mal seinen Kopf gestreift haben. :aetsch: 

Also ich finde auswandern auch doof.   :hallo:

----------


## Enrico

Siehste Kali, du bist auch so ein Deutscher. Iss halt so und hingenommen.

Liter Super in Polen 1,05 EUR heute. Bei uns in der Stadt 1,46 EUR. Aber Deutschland musste ja leider teuer einkaufen den Sprit, jaja

----------


## schiene

> So meinte ich das ja auch nicht. Klar gibts auch Leute denen es in Polen nicht gut geht, es ging mir aber mehr um den Punkt Service, so wie in Thailand, der ja bei uns voll untergegangen ist.


Enrico,guter Service kostet Geld.Wenn ich natürlich nur einen Bruchteil des Stundenlohnes zahlen muß kann ich auch noch eine hinstellen welche mir mein Tächschen packt was ich aber nicht möchte.
In Thailand hab ich außer sinnlos rumstehende Tussen kaum Service erlebt.Die Verkäufer/inen haben null Ahnung und verkaufen dir jeden Scheiß ohne zu wissen was sie verkaufen.Und Sorry,wende dich mal an einen Haufen rumstehender Verkäuferinnen welche gerade ihr Schwätzchen halten....dann schau ihnen in die Augen und du wirst sehen das die Null Bock haben dir irgend etwas zu verkaufen.Natürlich gibts auch hier Ausnahmen wie immer.
In Spitzenläden wo du guten Service hast wirst du auch in Thailand einige %mehr für ein Produkt zahlen als in einem 08/15 Kaufhaus wie z.b.das Big C.Wollten da mal nen Fahrrad kaufen.Bis dafür mal jemand zuständig war verging ne menge Zeit.Es gleich Fahrtauglich zu machen stieß schon an die Grenzen des Service.
Von der Langsamkeit mit welcher in Thailand verkauft wird will ich erst garnicht reden.
Aber scheinbar hat da jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen.

----------


## schiene

> Phommel postete
> Also ich merke das immer gleich, wenn ich über die Granze nach Deutschland fahre: Die Kühe werden schöner als die Mädels.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ja ich weiss, kleiner Scherz. War gestern auf dem Weindorf in Würzburg.
> So viele hübsche Frauen auf einem Fleck habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.
> Nur soviel zu dem Thema Kühe.
> 
> Gruss Alex


Nach wieviel Schoppen Wein war es denn? :aetsch:

----------

> Siehste Kali, du bist auch so ein Deutscher. Iss halt so und hingenommen.[...]


Hingenommen, Jung ?

Nenn' mir einen anderen aus'm Stehgreif, der sich so durch's Leben gemogelt hat wie ich  :hallo: 

Nur zu deiner Information, ich habe weder Führerschein noch Auto - wir sind's zufrieden, und zwar auf eine Weise, von der sich manche Autobesitzer 'ne Scheibe abschneiden können.

Wir leben allerdings direkt an der holländischen Grenze - vielleicht kommt's daher.

----------

noch Fragen ?   :cool:

----------


## Enrico

Da geb ich dir 100& recht, in den großen Märkten wie Big C oder Tesco kannst du nur einkaufen wie hier. Allerdings sind die Kassen fast alle besetzt. Wenn du aber was bestimmtes suchst und Service erwartest, dann musste schon ins Fachgeschäft. Hab bei uns auf dem Markt im Fachgeschäft mal ne 0815 Schrankwand gekauft. Hatte mich schon gefreut, päckchen aufladen und was zu basteln zu Hause. Nischt war, bin mit dem Teil nach Hause gefahren was größer war als der Pickup. Auf die Frage warum ich es nicht selber zusammen bauen kann, komische Blicke  ::

----------

Wie gesagt....... ich finde auswandern sowas von doof.






























Wer möchte denn schon auf so eine Schönheit verzichten ?

----------


## schiene

@Phommel
bist du das auf dem unteren Bild? :aetsch: 
Zu dem oberen Bild muß ich sagen...mit der könnte man auch mal paar Monate in nem Iglu bei 20 Grad minus verbringen.

----------

Also, aus eigener Erfahrung (bin beruflich oft in Polen) kann ich Enrico nur Recht geben, sowohl in Bezug auf Service als auch in Bezug auf die Frauen, die sind doch in Deutschland wirklich fast zur nationalen Katastrophe geworden, nicht nur wegen des Aussehens auch wegen  der Einstellung!

@schiene du liegst ziemlich falsch mit deiner Einschätzung der Löhne in Polen, die haben sich fast angeglichen und es gibt z.B. zur Zeit kaum noch Arbeitskräfte für einfachere Tätigkeiten. Unsere Lieferanten in Polen haben Schwierigkeiten, weil es keine Arbeitskräfte gibt und wo Mangel ist, da steigen auch die Preise.

phommel, Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte, trefflicher hätte man(n) es nicht darstellen können!

Grüße 

Volker

----------


## Enrico

Danke Dragon, entlich einer der Polen kennt. Im anderen Forum wurd ich von besseren Polenkennern niedergeknüppelt mit unserer Erfahrung :super:

----------


## walter

wie freundlich die serviceleute sind, hängt auch von dir selber ab. oft entscheidet das auftreten über die qualität. ich hatte diesbezüglich nie probleme. weder in europa noch in asien. z.t.  wollen diese auch angeleitet werden, so blöde sich das auch anhört.   ::

----------


## Enrico

Wir treten mit Sicherheit nicht unfreundlich in nen Laden. Im Gegenteil. Aber standst du schon mal mit nen 50 EUR Schein an dem Wagenstand? Bekommst per du nicht so ne Karre. Willst nur einkaufen eigentlich? Da bekomm ich immer so nen Hals. Die Preise im Markt sind gestiegen seit DM zum EUR, aber die parr Kröten für den Mann der die Wagen einsammelt hamse nicht mehr. Gewinne erhöhen ist halt wichtiger ale Arbeit zu schaffen.

Mir die Tage aufgefallen, jetzt gibts welche, die die Wagen von denen die auf den Euro scheißen zurückbringen. Der bekam dann noch ärger vom Marktleiter :schlecht:

----------

Meine letzte Ankunft in der Heimat:

Vollgepackt mit Tütten und Koffern zum Taxistand. Erstmal ausfindig machen müsse welcher Balkanese denn da zu welchem Wagen gehört, da alle irgendwo draussen am labbern waren. 

Der perfekte Kundendienst sah dann so aus, dass der aus der Ferne mit seinem Schlüssel die Verriegelung löste und ich ihn darauf erinnern musste, dass man eigentlich abfahren könnte, da ich das Gepäck schon verstaut hätte.

Zur Krönung durfte ich ihn dann noch durch die halbe Stadt lotsen, weil er  den Job noch nicht lange mache................. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

War von Euch schon mal jemand in Japan ? Für mich das Paradies der Kundenfreundlichkeit.

----------


## schiene

Phommel,biste schon mal in Bangkok Taxi gefahren?Die wenigsten kennen sich aus und von den teilweise Schrottkarren mal ganz zu schweigen.
Aber dieses von dir geschilderte Problem kenne ich sehr gut aus Frankfurt Main.Hier haste Glück wenn dich ein Fahrer überhaupt versteht.Markante Ziele wie Südbahnhof oder Pferderennbahn sind manch Fahrer unbekannt.Mich wollte mal ein Taxifahrer überreden statt zum Südbahnhof lieber zum Hauptbahnhof zu fahren :respekt: da er nicht wüßte wie er zum Südb.fahren müsse :nenene:

----------

Schiene

Das ist richtig was du da schreibst. Selbst bei einem Taxi vom Flughafen hatte der Jung keinen Dunst wie man diesen Farang nach Hua Hin bringen könnte.

Allerdings:

Die Kosten für die 200 Km hätten vielleicht in der Schweiz für mal eben eine Fahrt von 20 - 30 Km gereicht.

----------


## schiene

In der Nähe von Ancient City haben wir noch jemanden einen Besuch abgestattet.Von da nahmen wir ein Taxi nach Bangkok.Als wir unser Ziel Hotel De Moc nähe Kaosan Road sagten entschuldigte er sich und fragte ob er uns nur ein Stück bis Bangkok reinfahren dürfe da er sich nicht sehr gut in Bangkok City auskenne.Er würde uns an einem Taxistand rauslassen wo sich Fahrer mit guten Stadtkentnissen befinden.Ja klar,kein Problem...hat auch alles gut geklappt und er wollte sogar 30 Bath weniger als der das Taxometer anzeigte.Imponierte mir nen bissel das er so ehrlich war.Haste in Thailand selten das einer zugiebt das er etwas nicht weiß oder kann.Dafür gibts für ihn ein dickes  :respekt:

----------

Der Hauptgrund in Thailand zu leben dürfte wohl für die Meisten die Liebe zu ihrem thailändischen Lebenspartner sein. Würde es nur darum gehen in der Wärme leben zu können, gebe es weitaus lukerativere Alternativen.

----------


## guenny

Ist ein nettes Thema.
Ich werde Deutschland auch verlassen, sobald ich die Rente in der Tasche habe.
Gründe: Zu teuer, zu kalt, zu unfreundlich, zu bürokratisch, keine Lebensart, kaltschnäuzige, voreingenommene Menschen in der Überzahl, könnte noch ein paar mehr aufführen.
Wohin? Ja, nach momentanen Plänen nach Thailand (nein Walter, nicht auswandern, nur wie alle mit Thais verheirateten Farangs mit Non Immi O und dann Jahresvisum, oder dme was es dann aktuell gibt). Weil meine Frau daher kommt, weil wir dort ein Haus haben, weil ich mit der Familie gut klarkomme, genauso mit den Nachbarn.
sollte es bis dahin anders sein, niemand kann soweit in die Zukunft blicken, dann eben woanders.
Das ist mein persönlicher Lebensentwurf, Deutschland irgendwann zu verlassen. Diesen Gedanken habe ich übrigens schon viel länger als ich Thailand kenne.

----------


## schiene

Finde das zuviel über Deutschland geschimpft wird.Ich liebe die Abwechslung beim Wetter,die Bürokratie ist in Thailand noch viel schlimmer,voreingenommene Menschen triffst du in der ganzen Welt und in Thailand mehr als in Deutschland.Keine Lebensart?,das liegt wohl an jedem persönlich.Das Argument zu teuer+Frau aus Thailand laß ich gelten :aetsch: 
Ich persönlich fühle mich in Deutschland wohl,mit allem was mir hier gefällt und was mich stört.Wie gut es einem hier geht merken die meisten erst wenn sie heulend und abgebrannt zurückkehren und in den Schoß von Mutter Germania wieder aufgenommen werden wollen.
In keinem Land der Welt wird soviel gejammert wie in Deutschland.Ich finds schade  :traurig: und kann es auch in keinster Weise nachvollziehen.Leider werden immer nur die schlechten Dinge geschildert und erwähnt.Aber das scheint sich ja über Jahrzehnte sein eingebürgert zu haben.Jammern auf hohem Niveau. :nenene:

----------

Jammern auf hohem Niveau.

Ja , weil Deutschland zur Servicewüste verkommen ist und das Bildungsniveau der heutigen Schulabgänger nichts Gutes ahnen läßt.

Die Sitten sind verroht und gutes Benehmen ist bei Menschen unter 30 sehr selten geworden. Und gewisse Gruppen von ausländischen Mitbürgern machen es mir auch nicht gerade einfacher, mich in Deutschland noch wohl zu fühlen. Aber die 15 Jahre bis zur Rente werde ich wohl noch durchhalten, es sei denn ich werde vorher arbeitslos. Bevor ich hier von Hartz IV lebe, gehe ich lieber mit meiner Frau nach Thailand und verbrauche die Reseven, müsste ich ja hier auch machen aber in Thailand halten sie länger.

Grüße

Volker

----------


## walter

das ist das problem in deutschland. es wird über bürokratie, bildungssystem, wetter, mentalität und vieles, vieles mehr geschimpft, besonders im nachbarforum. bei betrachtung der bürokratie und des bildungssystems in thailand, fehlen mir die worte über diese statements. über mentalität werde ich mich hier nicht äussern, aber so viele gute menschen sind mir ein greuel. die medizinische versorgung hat einen guten freund ein bein gekostet. als bonbon bekam er gratis noch hepatitis und wundbrand. entspränge er nicht einer reichen familie, wäre der ausflug mit einem rettungsflugzeug nie erfolgt. lebt einmal in thailand ohne geld, dann wisst ihr wie ihr geliebt werdet. erkaufte liebe ist.....

unser staat ist ein fairer und sozialer staat, der z.b. bürgern, die in not geraten sind, solidarisch zur seite steht.  einige ex-emigranten können ein lied davon singen. auch die mentalität der deutschen ist in ordnung, da sie berechenbar ist. einige member konnten in diesem land das geld verdienen, das die beziehung zu thailand erst ermöglichte. ich freue mich immer wenn ich im ausland einen deutschen treffe, ich bin ja auch nichts besseres.
meine jahrelangen auslandserfahrungen machen für mich einen späteren daueraufenthalt in thailand unmöglich. da wären noch duzende andere länder eher eine alternative zu d.

so bleibt thailand für mich ein reiseland aus einer ganzen palette von reiseländer. das ist gut für die thai´s und für mich.

----------

Walter (2), ich akzeptiere deine Meinzng und in vielen Punkten hast du ja auch Recht; aber ist es nicht gerade der Über-Sozial-Staat, der dieses Land (ich meine jetzt Deutschland) kaputt macht? 

Viele können hier hin kommen und diesen Sozialstaat ausnutzen (über 50 % aller in Deutschland lebenden Türken leben u.a. vom Staat) und die, die fleißig (nicht schwarz) gearbeitet haben und somit auch fleißg in die Sozialkassen eingezahlt haben, werden, zumindest dann, wenn  sie vorgesorgt haben, bestaft. Muss dann erst mal alles Ersparte weg sein, bis die "Versicherung" greift. Das halte ich nicht für gerecht.

OK, in Thailand gibt es keine soziale Absicherung, ausser der Familie aber es muss ja auch keiner, für die Absicherung bezahlen.

Wenn ich alles Geld, was ich bisher in Renten- und Arbeitslosen- "Versicherung" einbezahlt habe, privat angelegt hätte, hätte ich keine Sorgen mehr!

Aber sollte ich arbeitlos werden (was ich momentan nicht befürchte, aber INDULA immer möglich ist) ist und bleibt Thailand eine Alternative zu Hartz IV.

Grüße

Volker

----------


## walter

hi volker,
bei dem thema muss ich dir zustimmen.
das ausnützen des sozialstaates ist ein übles thema und es gehört hier eingegriffen.  in einem forum über wirtschaftsthemen habe ich den begriff "weltsozialamt" gelesen, keine unzutreffende bezeichnung. in d profilieren sich neben den bereits genannten auch einige thais. schema läuft immer gleich ab. in einem anderen thaiforum habe ich diese erfahrungen, zum schluss nur noch per pn, mitgeteilt. ich finde das verhalten dieser migranten unverantwortlich, anmassend frech und egoistisch.

das schlimmste war für mich die verschlechterung der auftragslage der letzten jahre. als die reserven alle aufgebraucht waren, erhielt ich alg2, da ich zuvor selbstständig war.  ich wurde, trotz 25-jähriger topbeitragszahlung  u.a. jedem sozialschmarotzer gleichgestellt. keine anerkennung für die zig-jahre steuerliche loyalität zum staat. erst der "aufschwung" der letzten zeit riss mich wieder aus dieser katastrophe.

die soziale absicherung in thailand läuft doch bei vielen familien ausschliesslich über die beschäftigung der frauen in bars in pattaya, phuket, bkk, etc. ein staat, der meiner tochter, schwester, freundin dies zumutet, ist für mich keine alternative. 

das was mir am meisten in thailand fehlen würde, wäre die kultur. ab und zu ein wat ist mir zuwenig. zudem ziehe ich mediterranes lebensgefühl dem  thailändischen way of live vor. ist natürlich mein subjektives empfinden.

jeder auf seine art und weise glücklich.  
ich vorzugsweise in d/ mittelmeer und die anderen in los. 
 :Wink: 

gruss walter

----------

> Aber sollte ich arbeitlos werden (was ich momentan nicht befürchte, aber INDULA immer möglich ist) ist und bleibt Thailand eine Alternative zu Hartz IV.


Und von was willste leben ? Hartz wird meines wissens nicht ins Ausland bezahlt......

----------

> Zitat von dragon
> 
> Aber sollte ich arbeitlos werden (was ich momentan nicht befürchte, aber INDULA immer möglich ist) ist und bleibt Thailand eine Alternative zu Hartz IV.
> 
> 
> Und von was willste leben ? Hartz wird meines wissens nicht ins Ausland bezahlt......


Nee, aber die Reseven bleiben bei einfachem Lebensstil, wesentlich länger erhalten als in CH oder D, oder?

----------

> hi volker,
> bei dem thema muss ich dir zustimmen.
> das ausnützen des sozialstaates ist ein übles thema und es gehört hier eingegriffen.  in einem forum über wirtschaftsthemen habe ich den begriff "weltsozialamt" gelesen, keine unzutreffende bezeichnung. in d profilieren sich neben den bereits genannten auch einige thais. schema läuft immer gleich ab. in einem anderen thaiforum habe ich diese erfahrungen, zum schluss nur noch per pn, mitgeteilt. ich finde das verhalten dieser migranten unverantwortlich, anmassend frech und egoistisch.
> 
> das schlimmste war für mich die verschlechterung der auftragslage der letzten jahre. als die reserven alle aufgebraucht waren, erhielt ich alg2, da ich zuvor selbstständig war.  ich wurde, trotz 25-jähriger topbeitragszahlung  u.a. jedem sozialschmarotzer gleichgestellt. keine anerkennung für die zig-jahre steuerliche loyalität zum staat. erst der "aufschwung" der letzten zeit riss mich wieder aus dieser katastrophe.
> 
> die soziale absicherung in thailand läuft doch bei vielen familien ausschliesslich über die beschäftigung der frauen in bars in pattaya, phuket, bkk, etc. ein staat, der meiner tochter, schwester, freundin dies zumutet, ist für mich keine alternative. 
> 
> das was mir am meisten in thailand fehlen würde, wäre die kultur. ab und zu ein wat ist mir zuwenig. zudem ziehe ich mediterranes lebensgefühl dem  thailändischen way of live vor. ist natürlich mein subjektives empfinden.
> ...


Dieses Ausnutzen liegt doch nur daran, dass der Deutsche Staat das zuläßt. Wenn mir jemand sagen würde, ich könnte, ohne zu arbeiten, in XXX-Land dreimal besser leben als in Deutschland und das ginge tatsächlich, wäre ich doch auch sofort weg. Und genau das sagen sich viele Türken oder auch einige Thais und ich kann es ihnen noch nicht mal verdenken, obwohl ich es ablehne!!

Der Staat soll sich um jene kümmern, die in die Sozialsysteme eingezahlt haben und dann, durch unverschuldete Umstände in Not geraten aber diese Ausnutzerei muss unterbunden werden.

Jedem kann es passieren, dass er durch Unfall, Krankheit oder familiäre Probleme aus der Bahn geworfen wird, dafür bezahlen wir - und dann soll der Staat auch bitteschön, da sein und nicht sagen, brauch mal erst dein gespartes auf, bis dahin geben wir das Geld an die, die nichts gepart haben und an die, die nie in die Sozialkasse gezahlt haben!

Sorry, harter Beitrag für dieses Forum, aber musste ich jetzt so sagen!

Grüße

Volker

----------

Dragon

Die Reserven müssten aber schon grösseren Bestandes sein, weil mit einer empfindlichen Reduzierung des Rentenbetrages später zu rechnen ist, da keine Beiträge mehr geleistet wurden.

----------


## Hua Hin

Ne Volker, passt schon.
Mir geht`s genausoooo.
Habe 28 Jahre einbezahlt, dann arbeitslos, schikaniert von der AA,
nur noch Anspruch auf 12 Monate, in jeder Zeitarbeitsfirma zu Billiglöhnen ausgenutzt. Ich könnte noch viel mehr schreiben, aber .... 
mein Leben lang gespart und dafür jetzt keinen Anspruch auf HartzIV.
Dann verblödel ich mein Sparschwein jetzt halt in Thailand und wenn
ich auf die Schnauze fliege, dann habe ich ja wieder Anspruch.
Dieser Staat will doch beschissen werden.

Gruss Alex

----------

Habe 28 Jahre einbezahlt, dann arbeitslos, schikaniert von der AA, 
nur noch Anspruch auf 12 Monate, in jeder Zeitarbeitsfirma zu Billiglöhnen ausgenutzt. Ich könnte noch viel mehr schreiben, aber .... 

Brauchst du auch nicht Alex, kann mir das gut vorstellen, wenn mir auch dieses Schicksal bisher erspart blieb. Aber wer weiß, wie lange noch, bin halt kein Beamter mit Lebens-Arbeits-Platz-Garantie.

Und phommel, so für ungefähr 10-15 Jahre würde es schon reichen und dann kann ich immer noch Hartzi in Anspruch nehmen oder mich gleich vom, oder in den Acker machen!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## guenny

Jungs,
ihr nehmts mir nicht übel und ich hab auch kein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich Beamter bin, mit Arbeitsplatzgarantie, und das seit 37 Jahren.
Ich kann die Wut vieler über diesenStaat verstehen, der nach allen Seiten offen ist, das Sozialsystem jedem zur Verfügung stellt, der es schafft über die Grenze zu kommen, tw. dieVölker noch regelrecht dazu einlädt, wie z.B. die sog. "Russlanddeutschen", nie Leistungen von diesen verlangt hat sondern immer nur zahlte.
Das ging solange gut, bis 2 Dinge eintraten: Wir gaben den Ossies den Umtausch 1:1 und rechneten die "Arbeitszeiten" im Osten pauschal und voll auf die Rente an, obwohl dort niemand "eingezahlt" hatte. Und dann noch der Wirtschaftsabschwung, das war zuviel.
Ich glaube nicht, dass die "Flucht" nach LOS dann ein Ausweg ist, genausowenig wie in ein anderes Land. Wenn die Kohle nicht reicht ist es nur irgendwann eine Frage der Zeit, bis es nicht mehr funktioniert.
Und dann - da gebe ich Recht - sind die Restriktionen in LOS viel schwieriger zu händeln als in einem anderen z.B. europäischen, südlichen Land.
Und beispielsweise nach 15 Jahren oder so mit Ticket der Botschaft nach D zurückkommen, ohne jeglichen Rückhalt, keine Wohnung, kein Wohnsitz, kaum Verwandte/Bekannte, trotz der vielen "Sozialleistungen"
sind wir ein Land der sozialen Kälte. Und das ist glaube ich überhaupt nicht angenehm.

----------

guenny , welche Alternative gibt es denn aus der Sicht eines Beamten, dem nichts passieren kann? Geniesse ich doch lieber einige Jahre und geb dann einfach den Löffel ab, ehe ich den Rest meines Lebens vor mich hin vegitiere!

----------


## Erich

> Das ging solange gut, bis 2 Dinge eintraten: Wir gaben den Ossies den Umtausch 1:1 und rechneten die "Arbeitszeiten" im Osten pauschal und voll auf die Rente an, obwohl dort niemand "eingezahlt" hatte. Und dann noch der Wirtschaftsabschwung, das war zuviel.


Umtausch 1:1, klar bis zu einem Höchstsatz, Rest 1:2.

Hier haben die Leute wirklich gearbeitet, teilweise unter Bedingungen, für die sich manch heutiger Hartz-IV-Empfänger zu schade wäre (Faulenzer gibts auch im Westen).

Der Wirtschaftabschwung kam sowieso - den hat die "Wiedervereinigung" nur verzögert - die Nieten in Nadelstreifen, die diesen Abschwung verursachen, sind i.d.R. auch keine Ossis.

Das Rentensystem an sich ist das Problem: keinerlei staatliche Rücklagen - es wird verteilt, was reinkommt, da hätten die Ossis noch so viel einzahlen können - es wär jetzt auch nix davon da.

Eine Sache fehlt noch: Ossis zahlen auch Solizuschlag - wissen die meisten Wessis nicht.

Zum Thema Beamtenpension, deren Höhe und Herkunft, lass ich mich jetzt nicht aus - ich will keinen Zoff, sondern nur die Ossi-Sicht der Dinge darstellen.

----------

Ossi-Erich, ich bin zwar Wessi aber du hast Recht und überhaupt sollten wir dieses Ossi-Wessi Geschwätz endlich mal ausschalten! 

Seit fast zwei Jahrzehnten sind wir endlich wieder ein Volk und so soll es bleiben, auch wenn einige (gut  versorgte Staatsdiener) da einen Keil reintreiben wolllen!  :Nono:  

Grüße

Volker

----------


## walter

klare ansage volker  :super:

----------

> ...das was mir am meisten in thailand fehlen würde, wäre die kultur. ab und zu ein wat ist mir zuwenig. zudem ziehe ich mediterranes lebensgefühl dem  thailändischen way of live vor. ist natürlich mein subjektives empfinden.


Da sprichst Du mir aus der Seele.
Das genau hat mir all die Jahre in Thailand mehr und mehr gefehlt.

----------

